# (((( سباكة المعادن ))))



## ali1001 (18 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته






يا اخوانى



هل سباكة المعادن تدرس فى قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية


ارجو الافادة العاجلة

ضرورى

وشكرا


----------



## ali1001 (18 مارس 2007)

*ارجو الافادة*

ارجو الافادة


----------



## ali1001 (18 مارس 2007)

ارجو المساعدة


----------



## ali1001 (18 مارس 2007)

المساعدةةةة


----------



## وليد عبدربه (19 مارس 2007)

نعم السباكة تدرس فى الهندسة الميكانيكية
وخاصة هندسة الانتاج


----------



## ali1001 (19 مارس 2007)

شكرا اخى وليد


----------



## المهندس1234 (19 مارس 2007)

نعم سباكة المعادن تدرس فى قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية


----------



## ali1001 (20 مارس 2007)

شكرا جداااا


----------



## ali1001 (20 مارس 2007)

انا اريد شرح اكثر

المساعدة يا اخوة


----------



## ايمان هادي الموسوي (29 مارس 2007)

تدرس السباكة كجزء من مادة الانتاج في احد مراحل الهندسة الميكانيكية ولكن تدرس بصورة اشمل واوسع وبتطبيق عملي في قسم هندسة الانتاج وممكن ان تختص بهذا الموضوع بصورة اكثر تخصص في دراستك العليا


----------



## prof.shetos (29 مارس 2007)

بالنسبة لموضوع سباكة المعادن فهو فعلا بيتدرس فى هندسة الانتاج 
تعتبر عملية سباكة المعادن احدى عمليات التشكيل اللدن
وتتم على ثلاث مراحل 1/صهر المعادن 2/ الصب فى القوالب 3/ تصلب المصهورحتى يصبح جامدا

1/ صهر المعادن
المعدن بيكون ف البداية على الصورة الصلبة فيلزم صهره لكى نتمكن من خلطه مع المعادن الاخرى لتكوين السبيكة والصهر ده بيتم فى افران معينة تختلف حسب الحرارة النوعية للمعدن
يعنى مثلا الحديد بينصهر عند 1050 درجة فبيحتاج فرن خاص بيه زى الافران اللى درسناها ف ثانوى زى الفرن العالى مثلا
فيه معادن تانية درجة انصهارها اقل فبيكون الفرن اقل شوية من السابق
اى يتم اختيار الفرن حسب نوع المعدن وحرارته النوعية

2/الصب فى قوالب
فى هذه المرحلة يتم صب الخليط المصهور فى قوالب او اسطمبات حسب الشكل اللى احنا عاوزينه
وطريقة عمل الاسطمبات دى ليها طريقة معينه انك بتعمل نموذج خشبى على الشكل اللى انت عاوزه وبعدين بتحطه فى قالب وتحشى القالب ده رمل "رمل خاص بعملية السباكة وهو الرمل الاخضر او الرمل الطينى" وبعدين بتشيل النموذج الخشبة بعد مايكون حصل تجويف جوة الرمل اللى ف القالب على شكل النموذج وبعدين بيبقى فيه فتحتين ف الرمل واحدة عشان الصب والتانية عشان خروج الغازات والابخورة لانالمعدن بيكون منصهر وبيطلع ابخرة

3/ تصلب المصهور حتى يصبح جامدا
بعد عملية الصب يجب تبريد المصهور حتى يتصلب وهناك طرق معينة للتبريد ز
وبعد مايتصلب المصهور ويصبح جامد يتم تكسير القالب الرملى والرمل ده بنستخدمه مرات تانية

وبعد مانحصل على المعدن او السبيكة باخراجها من القالب يتم تشغيلها لتشطيب السطح النهائى
وتسويته وتنعيمه


ومن مميزات السباكة بالقوالب الرملية انها بتكون موفرة نوعا ما لان الرمل ده بيمكن اعادة استخدامه مرات عديدة كمان بيمكن عمل عدة نماذج فى وقت واحد وده بيوفر ف الوقت
يعنى لو محتاجيت 100 شغلة ممكن انجازهم فى وقت اقل واسهل اكثر من لو اننا عملناها على المخرطة او المكشطة مثلا وكمان ف السباكة هتكون ارخص من الخراطة

بس فيه بعض عيوب برضه للسباكة الرملية زى ان احيانا عند مرحلة التبريد ممكن تنتج فقاعات غاز جوة المعدن وده بيأثر على قوته وصلابته


اتمنى اكون افدتك


----------



## ali1001 (30 مارس 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير

شكرا جدا اختى ايمان و اخى prof.shetos


----------



## السيد صابر (29 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## botrika (2 ديسمبر 2007)

والله يا اخ prof.shetos استاذ كبير كبير بس ممكن كام سؤال كده لو تسمح 
الاول عايز اعرف النماذج دى اهم حاجه فى تصميمها ايه الفتحات وابعادها عن بعض وكده
ثانيا السبايك دى انواعها ونسب الكربون ايه والحديد اذا كان زهر او dctuil وطرق الصب وزمن التبريد 
وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

